# 12 missing airliners from Libyan airport raises 9/11 suicide airliner fears



## CougarKing (3 Sep 2014)

So one can infer from the text these airliners are then smaller aircraft that can't make the transatlantic crossing?



> *Missing Libyan Jetliners Raise Fears of Suicide Airliner Attacks on 9/11*
> BY: Bill Gertz
> September 2, 2014 4:55 pm
> 
> ...



Source: Free Beacon


----------

